# RCS hatching



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey all,


Once a batch of RCS eggs begin hatching, how long does it usually take for the whole clutch to hatch?


I ask because about 4 days ago I spotted a very small baby RCS standing on a moss ball. The moss ball had rolled out of its usual place, and when I went to move it back the baby jumped away just like an adult RCS would. I'm absolutely sure what I saw was a shrimp.

4 days later, and the only berried female shrimp in the tank is still quite berried. The eggs are definitely ready to pop at any moment, you can see the eyes have formed in each egg. 

Is it common for the hatching to take place over the period of a week or so? I haven't spotted the baby or any others since the first one hid away, and the number of eggs the female is carrying doesn't seem to be dwindling.

Either way, I'm excited to see the first generation of shrimp I've bred myself swimming freely!


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Graybot, could it be possible that you had some other, smaller berried female shrimp? How many RCS do you have in your tank?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

15. I've only seen one berried.. I do have a lot of hiding places in the tank but if there were 2 berried females I'd expect to see them out at the same time at some point.. The RCS all spend a lot of time in the open, even the berried one.


----------

